

What are your thoughts on the changes of free dynos on Heroku? - karlcoelho1


======
mtmail
pricing page for reference:
[https://www.heroku.com/pricing](https://www.heroku.com/pricing)

I'm sure there was massive abuse. All you needed was a script that regularly
pings (well HTTP request) your dyno and it would never suspend. The next best
alternative would have been free trial period. I have a friend who does
Wordpress hosting and the stories I hear about their abuse cases on the free
tier are scary.

Heroku's free dynos still serve their purpose and are good enough for
prototyping, testing and (during office hours) staging.

In my opinion it was the right decision.

(Charging $20/month for hosting an existing SSL certificate is too expensive
though. [https://addons.heroku.com/ssl](https://addons.heroku.com/ssl))

~~~
kennycox
You can purchase an SSL certificate individually and install it manually on
your Heroku server. I bought my comodo certificate from ssl2buy.com only at
$10, they provide free installation support.

------
tectonic
Pretty annoying that your website will be _completely down_ for 6 hours a day.

Huginn can no longer be hosted on Heroku, which is making it harder for new
users to try it out.

~~~
marcofiset
What's paying 7$/month to keep your app alive 24/7?

The cheapest Digital Ocean instance is 5$/month but then you don't have all
the goodies like plugins and auto-deploys.

I'd be more than happy to pay Heroku if I had any public facing apps that
required more uptime, but for those simple personal apps I don't require it.

